# Just a heads up..



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am having extream computer problems...-again- at home so my internet time is severly limited at the moment.

I'll try my best to make it on everyday but you wont see me too active till i can get my comp back online.

Sorry guys!


----------

